# APPROVED FOR rTMS!



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

WHAT WHAT.

Finally I get to try something other than meds. It is effective, helps cognition/memory and there are no crazy side effects! Hopefully it works as well as many have said it does!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

yeah I've been debating doing this. I should just do it asap. 5 days a week for 6 weeks though will be hard with college :/


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

gilmourr said:


> WHAT WHAT.
> 
> Finally I get to try something other than meds. It is effective, helps cognition/memory and there are no crazy side effects! Hopefully it works as well as many have said it does!


whats rtms?


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

The Professor said:


> yeah I've been debating doing this. I should just do it asap. 5 days a week for 6 weeks though will be hard with college :/


well I've been off college/university all term since I tried going back with depression/panic and it didn't work well at all. So I've got the time.

It's actually 8 weeks, 5 times a week, 40 mins each.

And if you don't know what it is (whoever is wondering) rTMS is repetitive transcranial magnetic stimulation. You basically magnetize your head (without a seizure, hopefully). It should increase SERT/dopamine levels in the frontal brain and elevate my mood.


----------

